# Finally done! And got some pics.



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally finished this brick heritage building 3 weeks ago and I got some pics taken for my website. 
I posted this pics before, asking about materials to use

This pics are now that we finished the Exterior of the Brick Building plus the New Condo behind it Interior and Exterior.

Thanks for all your help when I was looking for a solution, it turned out great and that job got me a bigger job. The Architect that designed the New Condo Unit is building his own house and I got it as well. 

I have just added more pics of the interior in my Website. 

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job! Look awesome!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hell yes! Hey what did you use?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice looking stuff!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

5 out of 5! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

What a huge difference between before and after. huge props for the nice job.. Like nEighter asked, what was used for the bricks?

Pat


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Epotilt Primer and Elasto-Wall for brick, Masonry Stain for window sills, Hp2000 for grey window trim and Black Marine Enamel for windows.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohh and we painted all handrails on place with marine enamel as well.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> 5 out of 5! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'll one up you. I say 10 out of ten! Great job!!!!!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful work Luis! I really like the architecture on that building.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice work! You should be proud of that one.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice on the eyes, When was the last paint Job on it and how old is the Bldg?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Professional looking quality job my friend!!!

What did you use to get up there?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

PCM1 said:


> Nice on the eyes, When was the last paint Job on it and how old is the Bldg?


The red brick building was built in 1884 (Last time painted by the GC's labourers was on July 2009 without prep, no primer, straight paint on raw brick so after less than a year the paint started to fail and it looked terrible that needed to be repainted but this time by a professional), the addition of the building at the back is brand new.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Professional looking quality job my friend!!!
> 
> What did you use to get up there?


We used a boom lift, I am fan of those things, easy, there was not handrails and no landscape, we put the boom lift from the parking lot on the right hand side and went up to clean it, brush the cornice, spray it all walls and back roll, the window sills were very easy to paint from inside of the house :yes: and the rest by ladder.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Brick has a rep for being a difficult surface to paint but when done right (like yours) it really stands out and gets noticed. Nicely done!
Jim


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That's one nice job!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

That turned out real nice Luis! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice Luis, thanks for sharing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice work Aztec! Looks like you managed that job very well. Good job!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice work. It's no surprise that it's garnered you more work and what sounds like a solid business connection. Congrats!


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice job!!


----------



## sprayit latexspuiten (May 19, 2011)

Lookin tight paint job


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

nice work!


----------

